# Pompano FINALLY!!



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Took the kids and GF to the beach for a relaxing afternoon of fishing. Finally put a hook in a small pomp. My GF was proud as hell of this little fish until she went to weigh it at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle..... The little A$$holes that work there made her feel like she had committed a crime just because she wanted to weigh a fish in the tournament that SHE PAID TO ENTER!! I'm proud of her and pissed at those little $h|ts. I'll take every penny of my offshore and inshore money to Hot Spots from this day forward.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

They will do that there, they have treated me right since hot spots in the breeze closed. Glad she finally put one in the cooler, I'm one #2 for the year and it's always great catching such a tasty little fish. I did however go 2 for 3 on charter boats and only lost about 50 yards of braid on my pomp poles all together!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hot Spots has an even better shop on the beach now. Makes it easy to drop by in both my boats to buy tackle and bait.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations on the pompano ! And piss on the little bastards at the bait store.


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

I've had similar experiences there I like Lizzy's myself. They need to learn how to deal with customers at Gb tackle. I've seen them treat tourists like idiots.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

congrats on the fishing. and that is why i take my money to tight lines


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

11 inches from the fork of the tail???


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> 11 inches from the fork of the tail???


Are you asking me if it was legal? I can assure you it was...I don't break the law!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on your pompano catch...I get excited every time I catch one of those beautiful fish!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job on the Pomp. With the weekly prize up for grabs in the tournament, any fish could be in contention and will be weighed. I've seen several courtesy weights provided for people not even entered in the tournament. Sorry you had a problem ... I haven't observed anything like that.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish sandwich.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

congrats on the pomp. where is hot spots,at the beach marina?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Congrats on your pompano catch...I get excited every time I catch one of those beautiful fish!!!


I get excited too. I also get a skillet, fish fry coating, crisco.......


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I look at it this way... everyone had fun, u got a pomp and the gf was having a blast!! screw gbt for treating yall like that and ruining a good experience!!! 

on another note.. what was on the menu that day?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Pomp. I went on Saturday....no luck.. I saw a few pomps and sheeps that were caught at Ft. Pickens.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope yall don't take for granted just how beautiful the coast is there. I'm in Nashville and every time I see pics of that white sand and green blue water I'm speechless. Congrats and great pics!


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

The one time that Ive been in there, the little terds were being very condescending and had no idea what they were talking about. I laughed my way out of the store with $300 in tackle laying on the counter.


----------



## 86! (Mar 26, 2014)

Hot spots 4 bait..Academy 4 tackle..


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

She should be excited over catching that Pomp. I would have walked my a$$ right in there and had a talk with the staff.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Now... for the important detail.... how was it cooked?


----------

